# 3 Day Powerlifting Routine?



## SA12

I was wondering if any of you guys would be kind enough to put together a 3 Day Powerlifting Routine for me to start using as currently I do not have a 100% set routine, and feel that I train a little to much like a bodybuilder for my aims.

I train on a Monday, Wednesday, Friday and have a reasonable diet that I am currently following that I have posted up here previously so I think I got that right 

I know its a very vague post, but I was hoping someone would throw up their idea of a good routine and then we can critique/improve it from there to get the ideal Powerlifting routine.

Cheers,


----------



## SA12

anyone?


----------



## winger

James Titor comes to mind!


----------



## big pete

this is one that i followed for 8 weeks. loved the strength increases

mon, light squat, heavy deads, tricep speed work

weds, heavy bench

fri, heavy squat, light dead

light= warmups then 5 sets of 3 @ 50%1rm pausing and exploding to the top of the ROM

heavy=warmup, then pyramid from warmup weight to max of 85%1rm for 2 reps. slowly lowering reps (10,8,6,4,3,2,2,2,2) do what doubles you "feel" is right

tricep speed= close grip bench. pause at the bottom, and explode with speed upwards

obv, if you fall short in one area, then that is the one to work on. what are your lifts etc etc

does that help?


----------



## SA12

Nice Sig Winger...Where is the log of that chat again?

I wouldn't mind reading it a second time, found it very funny, lol 

Ill wait for James to pay a visit to this thread then I guess...Cheers.


----------



## SA12

big pete said:


> this is one that i followed for 8 weeks. loved the strength increases
> 
> mon, light squat, heavy deads, tricep speed work
> 
> weds, heavy bench
> 
> fri, heavy squat, light dead
> 
> light= warmups then 5 sets of 3 @ 50%1rm pausing and exploding to the top of the ROM
> 
> heavy=warmup, then pyramid from warmup weight to max of 85%1rm for 2 reps. slowly lowering reps (10,8,6,4,3,2,2,2,2) do what doubles you "feel" is right
> 
> tricep speed= close grip bench. pause at the bottom, and explode with speed upwards
> 
> obv, if you fall short in one area, then that is the one to work on. what are your lifts etc etc
> 
> does that help?


Yep, thats wot I am after to start...Now I have something to work on cos I dont really know to much about the powerlifting part of weight training.

Thanks Pete


----------



## big pete

prepare for aches and pains. and if/when you go back to BBing, then be prepared for a distinct lack of fitness when it comes to high reps,lol


----------



## SA12

big pete said:


> prepare for aches and pains. and if/when you go back to BBing, then be prepared for a distinct lack of fitness when it comes to high reps,lol


What sort of excercises do you do on the wednesday for example...

Would you just do the bench press or would you do bench first, then things like incline and dumbell to strengthen the supporting muscles?


----------



## Guest

Oh God I have been waiting for a thread like this for months!!!!

Here is a good basic routine outline that will allow you to work your own twist on it to accomodate any weaknesses you have.

1.

Squat - This is where the money is. Squat goes up, everything goes up with it. Bench included. Try 5x5 to start with, then 5x3, then 3x2 then work up to a 1RM. Do 3-6 weeks of each.

Paused Squat - 3x3. Paused squats rule. Hold the pause for at least 2 seconds at the bottom position.

Posterior chain work - Start with 4x6 then go up to 4x8 then 4x10 as time goes on (and your work capacity[volume tolerance] goes up). GoodMornings, GHR's, Pullthorughs and Romainian Deadlifts are the fcuking business here.

Core - 2x10 going up to 4x10 in time. Do something useful like side bends or weighted situps.

Assistance - 2x10. Calves raise or grip work is good.

Partial Squats - Always do these last. 3x3. 0.5 the normal squat ROM. 105% squat 1RM. ONLY do these EVERY OTHER WEEK or you FRY your CNS.

2.

Bench - Same as squat

DB Bench - 4x4

OHP - 4x6

Row - 4x4/6/8

Triceps work. 2 Exercises of your choice. Compound only (Lockouts, Dips etc etc) - 2x10

3.

Deadlift - 3x3/5x3/7x3. 6 weeks on each.

Either Rack Pull or DL off blocks - 4x2

Sumo DL - 8x2

Pullthroughs - 2x10

Shrug - 2x10

Core - Deadlift antagonist, so BB ab rolls or standing pulldowns etc.

Grip - If you are up to it.


----------



## Guest

Whatever you do, avoid incline anything and all machines.


----------



## SA12

Thanks James, very very helpful


----------



## Guest

No problem. Start a journal on here.


----------



## SA12

Will do! Need some way to document what I am doing anyway so that would be ideal


----------



## SA12

What sort of weight should I be using with these excercises?

I can work out my max pretty easily, and then work out from there, but what sort of percentage or weight is reccomended?


----------



## DB

James.Titor said:


> Oh God I have been waiting for a thread like this for months!!!!
> 
> .


there's one happy chappy!!


----------



## winger

br3ach said:


> Nice Sig Winger...Where is the log of that chat again?
> 
> I wouldn't mind reading it a second time, found it very funny, lol


Here it is mate click here


----------



## Guest

brach:

Give me a list of everything you don't understand, and I will outline it for you.

In this format please, (its easier to copy and patse).

1.

2.

3.

etc etc


----------



## SA12

James,

On taking your advice and other suggestions from around other boards and websites I have come up with a routine that I have attached as a .doc to this post.

There is an explanation along with it that shows exactly how the routine is supposed to work.

What do you reckon on that one?

Thanks

Power Lifting Routine.doc

Power Lifting Routine Explanation.doc


----------



## SA12

winger said:


> Here it is mate click here


lol, cheers


----------



## Guest

No offence intended mate but its not very good. Plus you haven't mentioned volume/load.


----------



## SA12

James.Titor said:


> No offence intended mate but its not very good. Plus you haven't mentioned volume/load.


The load will be determined on my first session as I find out what I am vurrently capable of.

Then I increase the weight by the said amount per excercise weekly until I start to fail sets, dropping a set as I fail it until either I reach 1 x 5 @ max weight or 8 weeks passes.

Then I will compare my gains, and start the 8 week cycle again from the weight I can now perform 5 x 5 for (hopefully this weight will be more than the weight was when I initially started the program)

Does that make sense?


----------

